
Ask HN: What is the best place to self learn statistics? - aaronarduino
Books, videos, etc...
======
ziddoap
Statistics can be a tricky self-learn adventure, as a lot of the field is non-
intuitive and sometime counter-intuitive. I would usually advise, for anything
beyond rudimentary statistics, to have some sort of mentor (traditional
teacher style, online, whoever you can get). Especially since it is easy for a
small error to make a large difference in your conclusion.

However, as with _any_ learning there is no ubiquitous "best place". Nor is
there a universal "best method". Generally, you need to find what works for
you - and I can almost guarantee it is going to be a combination of different
mediums. You'll want reference books for the heavy lifting, videos for
engaging, interactive content for practice, etc.

